
Show HN: Clean, simple and distraction-free writing environment - arjunkomath
https://write.techulus.com/
======
cryptocheetah
I like the dark mode and the undo stack / feature--works well. I'm less
familiar with markdown than others so a built in collapsing component
reference to that might be cool, but I could see how you might argue against
it for minimalism.

